# 95% after 4 months



## lji25 (Oct 10, 2017)

okey ppl, first of all, sorry for my english

I waited for the day when I can wrote smth like this, and I am so grateful. Recovery stories really help me so much when I was hopeless. I stongly believed my life was over, I think I had schizophrenia, or brain damage and that I am fucked my life completely, I also had a suicidal thoughts because some days was so damn hard.

But......there is always hope!

I told to myself okey, one day you will die because of desease or old age, so let see what life will bring to you....

I want to you to remember no matter how weird, confused and crazy u feel now, it will pass!

TIME.

It is really your best friend, and If you could believe that one day you will be happy again and even could not remember how you used to feel you are on the excellent road to recovery.

You just need to believe, so much people have recovered there is no one reason that you could no do that.

RELAX

I know it can be so hard at times, but you need to allow to yourself to feel whatever comes to you. I used to lie in my bed, and then told to myself, okey crazy thoughts come to me... let see.. I am crazy, I am fucked up, I will be like this all my life, I am so done with everything there is no hope. So don't suppress crazy thoughts, don't do that!! And in couple days they will start to lose their strength .... and their power....and finally fade away.

GET THE FUCK OF FROM THIS SITE FOR EVER

Okey, you are already read a lot of recovery story, and lot of advices, there is no need for this anymore. And everytime you want to log in here do smth different.

CRYING

U need somehow to cry, I know it can be so hard but it is not impossibly. You can try with sad music, ot try to remember all bad things that happened to you. U will feel much better after crying.

BELIEVE

You really need to believe that one day all of this will be over. Don't ask, don't overthink, don't do anything, just believe. Every morning tell yourself I am doing much better and nothing in life is not permanent.

I send you all my love, and I strongly believe that all of you can be great! Our bodies are perfact creation of nature, people get cured of cancer, or stop with heroin  so you can get rid of this, your brain is just so tireeeed, give him the time to get a rest.....


----------



## wexrcvyc65t79hgbuvd768ft (Sep 29, 2017)

.


----------

